
How to get started on Flipped classroom in the digital space - xueyongg
https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-08-01-benefits-challenges-of-flipped-classroom/
======
xueyongg
Collated the benefits, challenges, tools needed to get started on a flipped
classroom teaching method. Above all else, seek to understand what is the
problem you are trying to solve!

